# .500 a&e



## 375deerhunter (Jan 9, 2008)

anyone know anything about the .500 a&e.


----------



## wyocarp (Jul 29, 2005)

Are you talking about the 50 AE ?


----------



## 375deerhunter (Jan 9, 2008)

yea


----------



## wyocarp (Jul 29, 2005)

I shoot the 50 ae. What were you wanting to know?


----------



## Savage Rookie (Oct 10, 2006)

Not to be a dck, but I hope this doesn't turn into a "will x caliber blow a mans head off?" sort of thread. Judging by your tag line, I'd bet a dollar to a dime it does though.

That kind of stuff just adds fuel to whoever's fire is trolling around our web forums.


----------



## 375deerhunter (Jan 9, 2008)

i was wandering how accurat it is and what kinda power it has. I dont care what blows somebodys head off i know what does, my 10 gauge.


----------



## wyocarp (Jul 29, 2005)

375, You didn't say what type of platform you were thinking about shooting the 50 ae out of. Probably the most common is the Desert Eagle. If that is the case, the accuracy is okay, but it is not close to say, a 500 S&W. One issue is the ejecting shell cases. They often eject into my forehead if I'm not careful. It's a cool pistol but most of the ammo that one can buy is hollow points which limits penetration.

As for Savage Rookie, I don't know what the heck you are talking about.


----------



## crewhunting (Mar 29, 2007)

I have had some time with this gun, and I really like it not much recoil and I thought it was very accurate.


----------

